# Graffitti on the temple.



## hobbs27 (Aug 25, 2012)

I know this will be controversial, I do want to keep it civil though and my question is this.
The body is the temple of the Lord, and in Leviticus 19:28 The Lord told the Jews, Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.
 With that said,I feel certain that tattooing yourself is a sin to God and reflects poorly on the kingdom of God.I know it's a popular fad these days but if you have one, and you're a child of God, shouldn't you cover it with shame?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 25, 2012)

Nope.  I think using Leviticus 19:28 as a passage to condemn tattoos is about the same as using verse 27 of that same chapter to say you shouldn't cut your beard.

I'm not a fan of tattoos, but to say it is a sin...not Biblical and would be imho legalistic.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 25, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Nope.  I think using Leviticus 19:28 as a passage to condemn tattoos is about the same as using verse 27 of that same chapter to say you shouldn't cut your beard.
> 
> I'm not a fan of tattoos, but to say it is a sin...not Biblical and would be imho legalistic.



This.

If one is a law unto me, so is the other.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2012)

holy cow....

No, I do not see it as a sin.  You can not focus on one piece of the puzzle.  You have to look at the whole conetxt of the scripture.  Many like to lock onto 1 or 2 verse(s) because it fits their "ideals" perfectly.  But then read a few verses before or after and it makes more sense.

FWIW: I have no tattoos so I don't really have a dog in this fight.  But I sure will not condemn / judge someone who does.  Everyone has their own personal demons far more pressing than an ink stain on someone else's arm or leg.  Best to address those personal items than point that finger all about at our firneds and neighbors....


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm not a fan of tattoos myself......I even survived six years in the Navy without getting one,still haven't figured out how I managed that!!!Not sure on this one but interested to see what the responses will be.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 25, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Nope.  I think using Leviticus 19:28 as a passage to condemn tattoos is about the same as using verse 27 of that same chapter to say you shouldn't cut your beard.
> 
> I'm not a fan of tattoos, but to say it is a sin...not Biblical and would be imho legalistic.



I do agree with you, and as I looked into this the Leviticus verse was the only place I could find that dealt with it.

I don't like them, and they look to me as worldly worship, or scars from living in the world.They represent a culture that's indifferent to the kingdom IMO.So if not a sin, am I alone in thinking they represent the kingdom poorly?And if someone wants to be a shining light for the Lord they should be covered?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 25, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> I do agree with you, and as I looked into this the Leviticus verse was the only place I could find that dealt with it.
> 
> I don't like them, and they look to me as worldly worship, or scars from living in the world.They represent a culture that's indifferent to the kingdom IMO.So if not a sin, am I alone in thinking they represent the kingdom poorly?And if someone wants to be a shining light for the Lord they should be covered?



I think it depends on the tattoo and the design/placement.

Sure, I've seen some that are demonic..at least I sure think so.  But I've seen others that are at the other end of the spectrum.  Again, they're not for me...but I can't say they are un-Biblical and a sin and should be covered.

My BIL has one that is scripture and when he was in the Army, he got a lot of questions about it and it was actually an avenue to open up about the Bible and his faith.  Now...not saying all people will take it that way, but in that arena, it opened doors.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 25, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> So if not a sin, am I alone in thinking they represent the kingdom poorly?And if someone wants to be a shining light for the Lord they should be covered?



so...you have this guy that may not look, dress, or talk like you. He's inked up from head to toe. But loves God with all his heart and knows the Word. And God uses him in venues in and around people that wouldn't give you the time of day. But since this guy seems to have some commonalities with them, they will talk and more importantly listen to him. And he is then able to share the gospel with people that you may not ever get to share it with. 

Yep that's bad for sure....


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 25, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> I feel certain that tattooing yourself is a sin to God and reflects poorly on the kingdom of God.


And if you were to get a tattoo, it would be. Not everybody has the same conviction.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 25, 2012)

I recently saw one of the weirdest tattoo's I've ever seen.....The guy had the Sun tattooed around one of his eyes with his eyeball being the center,it was just weird looking and i couldnt help but stare....that being said i think you really have to look on the inside and not on the outside.Some people have gotten there tattoos long before they found the Lord,and i would hate to make them feel shunned,ashamed or embarrassed about it. I do know  some that have gotten tats and now they regret it.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 25, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> so...you have this guy that may not look, dress, or talk like you. He's inked up from head to toe. But loves God with all his heart and knows the Word. And God uses him in venues in and around people that wouldn't give you the time of day. But since this guy seems to have some commonalities with them, they will talk and more importantly listen to him. And he is then able to share the gospel with people that you may not ever get to share it with.
> 
> Yep that's bad for sure....



When God calls us to witness,He works on both sides.We can't go into the world on our own and expect to do good for God if He's not in it.He always puts us in the right place and gives us the right words to say.Anyone can witness to anyone when the Lord is in it.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 25, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> And if you were to get a tattoo, it would be. Not everybody has the same conviction.



Good point.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 25, 2012)

I welcome any opportunity to share space with a person who loves the Lord.
I don't care if he/she's got tattoos or a mohawk.  
Many people don't even remember getting the tattoo.  

Everyone has a story.  Everyone has a past.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm not a fan of tattoos.  While I won't say it is a sin, I will say it's the latest fad that many people will one day regret.  While searching the forum on another topic, I found this:



pbradley said:


> I'm reminded of a quote that I saw in the Pentecostal Evangel magazine a while back: "How can I impact the culture when I'm just like it?"



Indeed.


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 25, 2012)

I have one on my right shoulder of my unit patch from the war. It is a daily reminder of my brothers who didn't come home alive. Nothing sinful in that as far as I am concerned. When I see it in the mirror I always pray for them.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 25, 2012)

Not totally relevant, but I always like to remind everyone to have their tat proofread before it gets put on.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think Paul has it right:  1 cor 6;12 " For me there are no forbiden things" maybe, but not everthing does good."

If a tattoo does good for the artist and the one willing to be his canvas out of free will... I think it is to the good of us all. But if one is offended by a tattoo then he or she should not get one.

Also some temples look alot better asthetically with tattoo's than no tattoo's.  Some times plain Janes can be brushed into handsome ninja's .


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I welcome any opportunity to share space with a person who loves the Lord.
> I don't care if he/she's got tattoos or a mohawk.
> Many people don't even remember getting the tattoo.
> 
> Everyone has a story.  Everyone has a past.



This is more true in my generation.Folks would get drunk and wake up with a tattoo that they otherwise would never have gotten.I also agree we all have a story and a past....but,
 Im more concerned with the person that's grounded in the church.Most responders so far have said no problem at all with tattoos, but I wonder how they would respond to their pastor or deacon walking in one Sunday morning sporting a new tat?I guess it would set them back a bit, but hey if it's ok for a laymen it should also be ok for the 
pastor too.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 26, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> When God calls us to witness,He works on both sides.We can't go into the world on our own and expect to do good for God if He's not in it.He always puts us in the right place and gives us the right words to say.Anyone can witness to anyone when the Lord is in it.



that has nothing to do with your original statement/question.  I wasn't saying one can or can't witness anywhere. I do know that some have more influence and/or clarity with certain folk over other folk. 

you asked are tatoos wrong and should they be covered.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 26, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> that has nothing to do with your original statement/question.  I wasn't saying one can or can't witness anywhere. I do know that some have more influence and/or clarity with certain folk over other folk.
> 
> you asked are tatoos wrong and should they be covered.



The part in blue is what I was attempting to address.Witnessing is of God,He puts us in places and gives us the words to witness, and He works on both sides, therefore there is no one person better to witness to some than others if it is of God.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 26, 2012)

For much of my life I was probably judgmental of a person that had a lot of tattoos.  In recent years I've grown through it.
Great people can have tattoos.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 26, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Not totally relevant, but I always like to remind everyone to have their tat proofread before it gets put on.




Six...your post shows your intentions in this forum.  You're nothing more than a troll trying to sow up trouble.  It is obvious that you can post pictures that are nothing more than lame attempts at photoshop.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 26, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Six...your post shows your intentions in this forum.  You're nothing more than a troll trying to sow up trouble.  It is obvious that you can post pictures that are nothing more than lame attempts at photoshop.



Goodness gracious!  You sure are sensitive!  Would a secular misspelled tat do much to reset your sensibilities?






Or you could just lighten up and recognize that all I was doing was introducing some humor.  I worry about your cardiac health.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 27, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> I know this will be controversial, I do want to keep it civil though and my question is this.
> The body is the temple of the Lord, and in Leviticus 19:28 The Lord told the Jews, Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.
> With that said,I feel certain that tattooing yourself is a sin to God and reflects poorly on the kingdom of God.I know it's a popular fad these days but if you have one, and you're a child of God, shouldn't you cover it with shame?



You are correct Sir but don't expect any of these carnal pseudo "Christians" that inhabit this forum to agree with you. Tatooing is a pagan practice fit for heathens and not the child of God. I have two tatoos but after I got saved I covered them up and never display. They are the scars of sin and one day when I receive my glorified body and become like him they will be removed.

BTW most tatoos including mine are not Godly in nature and in fact are wicked.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 27, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Goodness gracious!  You sure are sensitive!  Would a secular misspelled tat do much to reset your sensibilities?



Nope.  You're still a troll only trying to stir up trouble.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 27, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> BTW most tatoos including mine are not Godly in nature and in fact are wicked.



My tatoo is my kid's name. I have since had another child (see avatar), and need to get her name tatooed also.

I don't feel bad about it, or regret getting it.  I'm looking forward to the next.

I also look forward to eating pork, and shrimp, and a few other things listed as bad in Leviticus.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 27, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> My tatoo is my kid's name. I have since had another child (see avatar), and need to get her name tatooed also.
> 
> I don't feel bad about it, or regret getting it.  I'm looking forward to the next.
> 
> I also look forward to eating pork, and shrimp, and a few other things listed as bad in Leviticus.



Satan himself has taken over JB's keyboard......


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Satan himself has taken over JB's keyboard......


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 27, 2012)

JB0704 said:


>



He'll be friendly, then he'll offer you a drink, next thing ya know you've got a whole sleeve of tats.

Run while you still can.......


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> He'll be friendly, then he'll offer you a drink, next thing ya know you've got a whole sleeve of tats.


----------



## barryl (Aug 27, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> You are correct Sir but don't expect any of these carnal pseudo "Christians" that inhabit this forum to agree with you. Tatooing is a pagan practice fit for heathens and not the child of God. I have two tatoos but after I got saved I covered them up and never display. They are the scars of sin and one day when I receive my glorified body and become like him they will be removed.
> 
> BTW most tatoos including mine are not Godly in nature and in fact are wicked.


I was wondering when the truth was going to come out!!!!!  29 out of 29 times, {Heathen Ritual}


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 27, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> You are correct Sir but don't expect any of these carnal pseudo "Christians" that inhabit this forum to agree with you. Tatooing is a pagan practice fit for heathens and not the child of God. I have two tatoos but after I got saved I covered them up and never display. They are the scars of sin and one day when I receive my glorified body and become like him they will be removed.
> 
> BTW most tatoos including mine are not Godly in nature and in fact are wicked.






barryl said:


> I was wondering when the truth was going to come out!!!!!  29 out of 29 times, {Heathen Ritual}



I'm guessing you guys aren't Todd Bentley fans.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't think anybody here is encouraging a tattoo as part of a heathen ritual. A wedding ring perhaps, but a tattoo? Never!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 27, 2012)

I was just thinking about Christians who adorn themselves with jewelry and how it applies to this thread.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I was just thinking about Christians who adorn themselves with jewelry and how it applies to this thread.



How about Christians who adorn themselves with a Lexus?


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 27, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I was just thinking about Christians who adorn themselves with jewelry and how it applies to this thread.



Probably the same.I would venture to say breast augmentation for the purpose of cosmetics is similar too.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't condemn those that have em. For a man to know to do right, and do it not, ...it is sin unto him. If you share the conviction quoted from Leviticus, then don't get any.  I can remember when that text was taught. Don't hear it much anymore. I don't have any, and desire none because I don't wish to have to give account to the Lord for doing so after being taught it's wrong.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 27, 2012)

I fail to see the correlation between Lev 19:28 and modern tattoos. Perhaps there are some that worship their tattoos. I just don't know any.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2012)

The world would be better off sometimes if some didn't spend all their time trying to mind other people's business and worrying about what everybody else is doing that might be sinful because they aren't the same as you. I would guess that constantly looking for sin in others is a sin, too. I don't have any tattoos, but if I take a notion to get one, I won't be consulting with the OP for his opinion first. I also think the Lord probably has more important things on his slate than checking all his followers for tattoos.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's an interesting link on the subject, although I dont totally agree with everything, there's some good info on the subject.
http://www.raptureready.com/featured/schaefer/tattoo.html


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 27, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't have any tattoos, but if I take a notion to get one, I won't be consulting with the OP for his opinion first..



Would you consult the Lord?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 27, 2012)

One more bit of advice for tattoo enthusiasts: don't use dirty ink!



> Yesterday, the Food and Drug Administration – which regulates tattoo ink – issued a warning for tattoo artists, the recently inked, and anyone considering a tattoo: Watch out for Mycobacterium chelonae.
> 
> Following an outbreak that infected 19 people in at least four states, federal investigators have traced the source back to contaminated tattoo ink.
> 
> This breed of environmental bacterium isn’t contagious but can spread quickly and be difficult to treat, *often requiring six months to a year of antibiotics.* It can cause lung disease, joint infection, eye problems, and other organ infections.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Would you consult the Lord?



Nope. Like I said, I doubt if tattoos are too high on the Lord's list of priorities.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 27, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.



2 things about the topic at hand:
a) Why the mention of "for the dead"?  What's the context here when this was written?

b)  Obviously I have no dog in this fight, but this sounds precisely like a ban on tattoos.  It reads to me like "Do not get any tattoos or undergo any other body modification. I have spoken."  The last 4 words of the verse...for added emphasis perhaps?


----------



## barryl (Aug 28, 2012)

Put on the whole armor of GOD, need God say anymore!! It's way past my bedtime.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 28, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> 2 things about the topic at hand:
> a) Why the mention of "for the dead"?  What's the context here when this was written?


The context is in regards to religious rituals and pagan practices. God separated his people from other nations and their superstitions. Apparently people of other nations were cutting themselves in mourning the dead. 

It would not be good for me to get a tattoo of my now deceased mother. My sin would not be in the tattoo but in the pride and showing it off to others.   





Six million dollar ham said:


> b)  Obviously I have no dog in this fight, but this sounds precisely like a ban on tattoos.  It reads to me like "Do not get any tattoos or undergo any other body modification. I have spoken."  The last 4 words of the verse...for added emphasis perhaps?


Actually, you are a dog in this fight. But even the dogs can eat crumbs from the masters table. You are either bound to the law or bound to Christ who fulfilled the law. Christians are not required to keep the law in order to acquire or maintain salvation. We are dead to the law.


----------



## gtparts (Aug 28, 2012)

During OT biblical times, God sought to make Israel a nation to be emulated, even envied. To draw the distinction between the Children of Abraham and, obviously, the Chosen of God, from the surrounding religious cultures, God wanted the culture, particularly the religious identification, to be evident in all areas of public life. Many of God's prohibitions were directed at establishing this difference. Some were directed at health issues, i.e. the dietary laws. All were directed to underline God's sovereignty, to promote unified worship patterns, and show man his dependence upon their Creator.

All Christians today were "adopted" into the family of Abraham, but are not saddled with all the trappings that God prescribed for the OT Children of Israel. This is one of the primary differences between the Old Covenant and the New.

At issue here is whether each servant or slave (as is the most accurate rendering of the redeemed's status) is only answerable to his Master. If each stands before the Lord, approved, what can we speak against that servant? Ultimately, God looks on the heart, while we tend to focus on the outside appearance. Who has the better understanding of the person, God or us?


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 28, 2012)

gtparts said:


> All Christians today were "adopted" into the family of Abraham, but are not saddled with all the trappings that God prescribed for the OT Children of Israel. This is one of the primary differences between the Old Covenant and the New.



This concept is completely lost on the AAA board.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 28, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> This concept is completely lost on the AAA board.



It doesn't fit the agenda.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 28, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> This concept is completely lost on the AAA board.



And to some Christians who repeatedly bring up the Leviticus verse about homosexuality being an abomination against God.  They should quote the New Testament verses about homosexuality. Some of the Old Testament laws were repeated in the New Covenant.


----------



## gtparts (Aug 28, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> This concept is completely lost on the AAA board.



I know. I just keep praying that some will one day see that just stopping at various places in the OT and trying to pick it apart is to stop far short of the full revelation of who God is and how He works with and for His creation.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 28, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Probably the same.I would venture to say breast augmentation for the purpose of cosmetics is similar too.



I wonder how long that as a thread topic would last.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 28, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> They should quote the New Testament verses about homosexuality.



Fine with me.


----------



## thedeacon (Aug 28, 2012)

Three years ago at the end of the first day of bible camp and older lady pulled me to one side and told me how much she admired our new youth minister, Travis was 23 years old and full of energy and his heart was focused onGod and doing his best to keep the youth on the right path. The next day Travis had on short pants showing his tatoo of the cross on one leg and the bible on the other. The lady went heywire because of the tatoos and said she couldn't believe that the elders hired someone that painted his body like a gangster.

Its a shame when people will look at the outside appearance of a person and not look at the heart of a person. 

I do not like tatoos, mainly because I am a wimp and can't see going through pain for a picture on my body. If we look hard enough we can justify or condemn anything we want to. 

Attitude, Attitude, Attitude.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 28, 2012)

thedeacon said:


> Three years ago at the end of the first day of bible camp and older lady pulled me to one side and told me how much she admired our new youth minister, Travis was 23 years old and full of energy and his heart was focused onGod and doing his best to keep the youth on the right path. The next day Travis had on short pants showing his tatoo of the cross on one leg and the bible on the other. The lady went heywire because of the tatoos and said she couldn't believe that the elders hired someone that painted his body like a gangster.
> 
> Its a shame when people will look at the outside appearance of a person and not look at the heart of a person.
> 
> ...




This is a good story.There's two ways at looking at this, the most obvious is the way we look at others outwardly, the other....
 What about the parent that has convictions against tattooing? Trying to bring their child up in the way God has instructed them, this young man showing off his tattoos makes the argument against them a little harder, all the child has to do is convince themselves that their youth director at church proudly displayed his, so Mom and Dad were wrong about them, cause he was a good guy and Godly.Personally I don't like advertising the Lord in anyway but my actions to and around others.I fail often at opputunities to show the impact God has had in my life, but I strive to live the life that He can be seen through me and I try to teach my children this.I prefer someone recognize my family as Christian by the way we live vs tattoos, bumper stickers, tee shirts or other worldly advertisements.
I can see both sides of this, The lady shouldn't have judged the young man by his outwardly appearance, yet the young man should recognize the negative influence displaying his tattoos around children too.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 28, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> I can see both sides of this, The lady shouldn't have judged the young man by his outwardly appearance, yet the young man should recognize the negative influence displaying his tattoos around children too.



In order to establish that his tatoos are a "negative influence," shouldn't you first establish that they are a sin?


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 28, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> In order to establish that his tatoos are a "negative influence," shouldn't you first establish that they are a sin?



"But take heed lest by any means this liberty of yours become a stumblingblock to them that are weak." (1 Cor. 8:9) 

Not everybody has the same liberty. Some folk's conscience is bound by legalism.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 28, 2012)

I really don't like nor have tattoos but I don't see much of a problem with them. 

This is the verse my parent's would quote to me and my brother when defiling our bodies came up (although both of us use snuff still to this day which is defililng our bodies).

1 Corinthians 6:19-Do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit, who is in you, whom you have received from God?  You are not your own; 20 you were bought at a price.  Therefore honor God with your body


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 28, 2012)

grouper throat said:


> I really don't like nor have tattoos but I don't see much of a problem with them.
> 
> This is the verse my parent's would quote to me and my brother when defiling our bodies came up (although both of us use snuff still to this day which is defililng our bodies).
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-Do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit, who is in you, whom you have received from God?  You are not your own; 20 you were bought at a price.  Therefore honor God with your body


 If in regards to snuff, they were misusing those verses.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 28, 2012)

grouper throat said:


> I really don't like nor have tattoos but I don't see much of a problem with them.
> 
> This is the verse my parent's would quote to me and my brother when defiling our bodies came up (although both of us use snuff still to this day which is defililng our bodies).
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-Do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit, who is in you, whom you have received from God?  You are not your own; 20 you were bought at a price.  Therefore honor God with your body



Pretty certain that the context of that verse is specifically about abstaining from sexual immorality.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 28, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Pretty certain that the context of that verse is specifically about abstaining from sexual immorality.


Growing up in a legalistic Baptist church, those verses were used for just about everything under the sun. Some preachers pound you with legalism in order to discourage you from living like you want to. It is backwards thinking. You end up with a church full of people who think they are something they are not.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 28, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Growing up in a legalistic Baptist church, those verses were used for just about everything under the sun. Some preachers pound you with legalism in order to discourage you from living like you want to. It is backwards thinking. You end up with a church full of people who think they are something they are not.



I had the same experience.  It was when I got older, and started to wonder why the pot-luck dinners were ok (about the most unhealthy and wonderful meal one could have), that I read the context, and realized it wasn't saying what they said it did.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 28, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Growing up in a legalistic Baptist church, those verses were used for just about everything under the sun. Some preachers pound you with legalism in order to discourage you from living like you want to. It is backwards thinking. You end up with a church full of people who think they are something they are not.



Very well put.


----------



## thedeacon (Aug 28, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> This is a good story.There's two ways at looking at this, the most obvious is the way we look at others outwardly, the other....
> What about the parent that has convictions against tattooing? Trying to bring their child up in the way God has instructed them, this young man showing off his tattoos makes the argument against them a little harder, all the child has to do is convince themselves that their youth director at church proudly displayed his, so Mom and Dad were wrong about them, cause he was a good guy and Godly.Personally I don't like advertising the Lord in anyway but my actions to and around others.I fail often at opputunities to show the impact God has had in my life, but I strive to live the life that He can be seen through me and I try to teach my children this.I prefer someone recognize my family as Christian by the way we live vs tattoos, bumper stickers, tee shirts or other worldly advertisements.
> I can see both sides of this, The lady shouldn't have judged the young man by his outwardly appearance, yet the young man should recognize the negative influence displaying his tattoos around children too.



Maybe then we shouldn't wear a t-shirt or a cap with religous captions on them or do as Tim Tebow does and print scriptures on his face. Who is drawing the line here man or God.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 28, 2012)

thedeacon said:


> Maybe then we shouldn't wear a t-shirt or a cap with religous captions on them or do as Tim Tebow does and print scriptures on his face. Who is drawing the line here man or God.



God, draws the only lines I'm concerned about as for me and my family.
As for (we) or (Tim Tebow) Im not saying what you all and Tim Tebow should be doing, all I know is God would not be happy with me if I used Him to make people think I was great.I prefer the prayer closet not a national audience.


----------



## thedeacon (Aug 28, 2012)

If that is your conviction I think that is the way you should procede. I find no problem with the way you believe.

God Bless


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 29, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Growing up in a legalistic Baptist church, those verses were used for just about everything under the sun. Some preachers pound you with legalism in order to discourage you from living like you want to. It is backwards thinking. You end up with a church full of people who think they are something they are not.



Agreed. Presently they seem to be lax on using this in a legalistic manner but back when I was a teenager it was common. I think it was used more to discourage my brother and I from doing things they disliked. It never stopped us anyway but it stuck in my head.


----------



## John (Sep 13, 2012)

*ink*

Jesus himself may be inked:

Rev. 19:16 - And he has on his vesture and on his thigh a name written, King of Kings, and Lord of Lords.

I doubt its written with a sharpie on the Lord's thigh.

Did he spend the rent and grocery money to get it? By no means. 

After those prudes that have a cabinet full of liquor, a fridge full of wine, a cooler full of beer, a pack of smokes in their pocket, tobacco stains on the side of their truck, eat a small childs weight in food at the buffet, read racey romance novel (essentially porn), and lust after other men, women, material things etc. clean up their lives and get right with God, maybe they can ask Jesus himself what he thinks of ink. In the mean time, all christians should be working to spread the gospel, despite all of our short comings.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 14, 2012)

John said:


> Jesus himself may be inked:
> 
> Rev. 19:16 - And he has on his vesture and on his thigh a name written, King of Kings, and Lord of Lords.
> 
> ...



Jesus is not inked. This thread has been more of a ask and learn format to me than a speak out and judge.
 Its funny the things people are sensitive to, just as my flesh starts to rage a bit standing in lines at the grocery store, yesterday a young man with about 40 items in the 20 items or less aisle ahead of me and I had 6 items. He was purchasing with a wic or foodstamp ebt and about a third of his items didn't qualify so they had to set those aside, man did I start getting angry, and all I could see was that tattoo sleeve he had running down his arm and thinking, wow what a genious, he cant afford to feed his family but he can pay for a tat.
 I was told by the cashier that they may be awhile so I had to get in another line behind folks with full weeks of groceries, that's ok though, because it was there where I was able to put my own flesh down and ask for forgiveness. It is a daily battle.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 14, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Jesus is not inked. This thread has been more of a ask and learn format to me than a speak out and judge.
> Its funny the things people are sensitive to, just as my flesh starts to rage a bit standing in lines at the grocery store, yesterday a young man with about 40 items in the 20 items or less aisle ahead of me and I had 6 items. He was purchasing with a wic or foodstamp ebt and about a third of his items didn't qualify so they had to set those aside, man did I start getting angry, and all I could see was that tattoo sleeve he had running down his arm and thinking, wow what a genious, he cant afford to feed his family but he can pay for a tat.
> I was told by the cashier that they may be awhile so I had to get in another line behind folks with full weeks of groceries, that's ok though, because it was there where I was able to put my own flesh down and ask for forgiveness. It is a daily battle.



I know a fella who heads up a celebrate recovery program who is covered in ink.  Who knows where his past life has left him financially.

That being said, folks that disregard the "20 items or less" sign are frustrating.....tatooed or not.


----------



## thedeacon (Sep 14, 2012)

John said:


> Jesus himself may be inked:
> 
> Rev. 19:16 - And he has on his vesture and on his thigh a name written, King of Kings, and Lord of Lords.
> 
> ...




Thank you John I enjoyed your sermon, it fits very well.


----------

